# Long backorder on the new Sub-6 shoes?



## Mercutio (Sep 11, 2015)

My LBS can't even say what month they hope the things will show up. Has anyone heard anything specific?
(thanks tricrossRich for the heads up on misposting)


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

SIgma Sport in the UK is suggesting February 2016. From their website:

_"In stock by 02/01/2016
This provisional delivery date has been provided by our supplier and can be subject to change. We will dispatch as soon as stock is available."_


----------



## Mercutio (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, that is a little startling. I had no idea footwear could be vaporware. Surely they aren't that hard to make, since the tooling and so forth already was finished. Oh, well. Here we are.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got mine on Monday. My sub 6 and S-works6. Still waiting on the black version of these shoes.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Buy some Bonts.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just got mine on Monday. My sub 6 and S-works6. Still waiting on the black version of these shoes.


Looks good to me, I really like the color.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just got mine on Monday. My sub 6 and S-works6. Still waiting on the black version of these shoes.
> View attachment 309258
> View attachment 309259


And the black Sworks 6 arrived at my office today.


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

The Sub 6 is available for special order for limited amount of sizes through a specialized dealer bike shop. The last I heard is that the new S Works 6 shoe should be available by the end of this month. Some concept stores may get them a little sooner, though.


----------

